# DMV Qualli im Oktober



## Agalatze (5. August 2004)

hallo boardies !
mich interessiert mal ob auch welche von euch bei der qualli mitmachen wollen ?;+ 
und wer von euch ist DMV mitglied ?;+ 
bin ja mal gespannt....


----------



## Tackle (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Na logen bin ich mit am Start.#6 
Den Spass lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen.#g 
Gruß Tackle


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

na ihr beiden keulen,

alles im lot? ich bin auf jeden fall auch da bei!!! :z  :z  :z 
hab schon richtig bock auf die aftershow-party bei karl #2  #2  #2 



@ aalglatze hattest du wilden küchen sex gestern? deine gardinen hingen heute morgen runter!


----------



## Tackle (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Ja, das after the Show Programm ist doch der ware Grund, warum wir uns das alles antun.#: #g :v
Gruß Tackle


----------



## Tackle (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Ich vergaß @marci: Hoffe, wir erleben auch dieses mal den Röhrenden Platzhirsch.#r


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

müssen wir mal sehen ob er wieder in brumpftlaune ist!!! ;+ 
aber ich glaub schon... :m


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

lach mich wech !!!!!
das war so geil.
dieses mal müssen wir aber rathje noch dazu holen.
oder am besten gleich mit alle man im IFA bleiben und da starten


----------



## Tackle (8. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

O.K. Wir können da bleiben. Aber ich melde mich als ersten Nichtfahrer. :q :q :q #g


----------



## Agalatze (8. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

ok ich bin dann auch kein fahrer. nehmen wir ein taxi !
erst bei karl treffen nach dem angeln und dann irgendwie hinkommen und
dann guckt man halt was passiert


----------



## Agalatze (8. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

sonst keiner dabei bei der qualli ????????


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moin zusammen,
natürlich werde ich auch wieder teilnehmen. 
Haupsache das Wasser wird rechtzeitig kühler.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Koschi (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Keine Wettkämpfe mehr (nach vielen Teilnahmen). Will hier ja nicht die Spassbremse spielen, wo Ihr ja so einen Fun hattet (weiter so!).

Aber ich habe keinen Bock mehr, viel Geld für Veranstaltungen, Übrenachtungen, Köder etc. auszugeben, um dann an Stränden zu stehen, an die ich nie fahren würde, wenn ich mir das Wetter usw. den Tag ansehe, um dann zu erleben, dass einige (?) so krampfen, um auf die vorderen Plätze zu kommen, dass sie Fische über Land mitbringen oder alle Regeln austricksen (Schnurstärken, Lockstoffe usw.)...!  #q 
Und das alles unter dem Stichwort "Gemeinschaftsangeln".

Back to the roots: mit Leuten, die man mag, angeln gehen an Stränden die man sich selbst ausgesucht hat und wann man möchte, wird mein neues (altes) Angelgefühl.

Euch aber weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Holger F. (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@Koschi,

dem kann ich mir nur Anschließen. Ist ganz meine Meinung.
Wer sowas braucht, kann da ja mit machen, ich auf keinen Fall.

Petri Holger


----------



## McKay (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moin,
Ich schließe mich Koschi`s Beitrag an.Das die Fische von "achtern Strand" kommen,scheint ja immer mehr in Mode zu kommen.
War auch ein paar Jahre Mitglied im DMV,aber außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
Habe es selbst mal erlebt,das einer bei der Quali drei Plätze neben mir bis 15 min. vor Schluß einen Dorsch hatte.Wie er es geschafft hat zum Schluß mit 11 Dorschen Sektorensieger zu werden, ist mir ein Rätsel.Sicherlich hat er seinem Glück nachgeholfen.
Ich ziehe seitdem auch lieber das stressfreie und sportliche Fischen vor.
Wünsche aber trotzdem,den Leuten die an der Quali teilnehmen einen schönen und fairen Wettkampf.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Ich stimme Euch ja auch zu, aber noch habe ich Lust und Freude, an diesen Veranstaltungen teil zu nehmen.
Für mich steht der Spaß immer noch im Vordergrund und den hatte ich bis jetzt immer.
Sicherlich ist so ein Verhalten nicht zu akzeptieren und ich hoffe, dass solche Spinner immer bei den Veranstaltungen erwischt werden.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Agalatze (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ brandungsfutzi
das ist doch ne feine sache ! dann können wir uns ja dort mal treffen.
wie war denn deine letzte qualli ? bist schon qullifiziert ?

@ marcus und holger
na klar sind da einige ätzende sachen passiert. das finde ich auch völlig daneben muss ich sagen. so bringt das keinen spaß und mir stellen sich die nackenhaare hoch.
allerdings sind nun die bestimmungen wesentlich besser geworden. es wird zum einen bei jedem zweiten eine taschenkontrolle gemacht. die ordner schauen zwischendurch nochmal in die taschen usw....
der eimer wo die fische drinnen sind muss unter dem dreibein stehen so dass jeder nachbar sehen kann ob fisch gefangen wird.
und generell guckt jetzt sowieso jeder mehr und besser auf seine nachbarn.
es ist zwar traurig dass es so gemacht werden muss, aber es hat erfolg.
die wahrscheinlichkeit ist fast bei null dass dort jemand schummeln kann.


----------



## Koschi (9. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Taschenkontrollen, der Nachbar passt auf - alles schon da gewesen. Egal.
Zwei faire Angler mehr bei der Qualli - sehr schön! Haltet unsere Boardie-Fahne hoch!  #r 

Gruß und viel (auch Los-)Glück.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moin Agalatze,

natürlich können wir uns treffen, würde mich freuen. Ja, ich bin schon qualifiziert, hatte im Frühjahr Glück und konnte in Altenteil ,am zweiten Tag, ein paar mäßige Platte auf den Sand legen. War ja nicht so leicht überhaupt mäßige Fische zu bekommen.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (10. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

das war wirklich nicht leicht. glückwunsch !
hatte aber auch glück und konnte in teichhof ein paar schöne fische fangen.
das wird ja spaßig dann im herbst...


----------



## a.bu (10. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moin ,
möchte mal einiges loswerden und hoffe vielleicht das eine oder andere Vorurteil ausräumen zu können .
Egal ob DMV , Händlerfischen oder Vereinsangeln , vor einigen wenigen "Sportfreunden" die ihrem glück mit mitgebrachten Fischen nachhelfen ist man nirgens sicher . Aber gerade die ,,Überführung " des  prominenten Anglers (leider hat es dabei haarstreubende Fehler gegeben ) beim Jahresvergleichsfischen zeigt doch das die Verantwortlichen handeln und auch Konsequenzen ziehen . Wäre ein solcher Vorgang bei einem Vereinsfischen bemerkt worden ? 
Jeder der an einer der oben genannten Veranstaltungen teilnimmt möchte sich möglichst weit vorne sehen , wer dieses durch mitgebrachte Fische erreichen will  dem bin ich nicht böse , der tut mir nur leid .
Die Kritik an manchen der ausgewählten Stränden und das zum Teil späte Erscheinen der Ordner teile ich . Aber eine vernünftig angebrachte Kritik an den Referenten (bin leider auch oftmals verbal am Kritisieren) kann und wird diesen zum Umdenken bringen .
Ausserdem nach Angelende ist man immer schlauer .
Was mich allerdings sehr trifft sind die zum teil geäusserten Vorwürfe :,, Der hat ja 15 Fische mehr , das kann nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen ." 
Hier möchte ich den oben angesprochenen Angler einmal in schutz nehmen denn er hat sich einige Male als direkter Nachbart mit herrausragenden Fängen (aus dem Wasser) hervorgetan .
Es ist absolut keine Seltenheit das ein oder zwei Angler zusammen mehr fangen als die Hälfte des Sektors . Ein kurzer smal-talk nach Angelende wird meistens die Gründe dafür offenlegen . Ich gehe ab September bis anfang Mai meist zwei mal pro Woche Brandungsangeln und das seit 20 Jahren und trotzdem finden sich nach jedem Angeln Gründe warum man diesen oder jenen Fisch nicht gefangen oder auch völlig an den Fischen vorbei geangelt hat . 
Wäre toll sich mit dem glücklichen Fänger zu freuen und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tip aus einem Gespräch mitzunehmen .

Ich freue mich riesig auf die Herbstveranstaltungen und bin genau so glücklich ab Neujahr dann überwiegend privat am Strand zu stehen . ...Gemeinschaftsfischen sind wichtig denn gäbe es keine , wo bliebe der Anreitz sich Gedanken über neue Vorfächer ect. zu machen . Das Dreibein , der Beachrolli oder das Strandzelt , hätten wir das heute würde man den Geräteherstellern diese Plattform der Präsentation nehmen ?
Also angeln solange wir noch dürfen sch...egal ob nun privat oder im ...kampf .

Gruß 
Andreas Burkhardt


----------



## Agalatze (10. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ den liegenden
tolles statement !!!!
ich freue mich auch schon wieder riesig auf den herbst mit den ganzen veranstaltungen.
das ganze drum und dran ist einfach unbeschreiblich. 
und wie du auch gesagt hast die gespräche mit nachbarn sind wichtig.
weiter so !!! vielleicht stehen wir ja mal im gleichen sektor. hatte dich noch nie als nachbarn. du bist nur letztes beim kaderfischen vier plätze weiter gewesen.


----------



## Agalatze (24. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ a.bu

aber was meintest du denn mit fehlern die bei dem gewissen anglern gemacht wurden sind ? es wurde doch anonyme ordner beauftragt sich den ganzen abend hinter ihn zu stellen und zu beobachten wieviele fische er fängt. meinst die haben sich verzählt ? 

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hatten sie ihn auch schon länger in verdacht. und nur deshalb haben sie ihn auch kontrolliert.


----------



## a.bu (24. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moin Agalatze ,

möchte dieses Thema für mich persönlich nach fast einem Jahr eigendlich abschließen . Nur soviel : Wenn ich einen begründeten Verdacht habe , kontrolliere ich den Angler kurz vor Angelbeginn und nicht kurz vor Schluß .
Dann müssen die verdächtigen Fische sichergestellt und dem Schiedsgericht vorgelegt werden . Das ist nicht passiert und so stützt sich die Aussage auf zwei Ordner die in einer dunklen Nacht auf einer ca.25 Meter entfernten Steilküste ihre Beobachtungen gemacht haben (ich zweifele dieses auch nicht an ).
Die Entscheidung den Angler zu sperren ist rechtlich gesehen sehr Zweifelhaft ,
denn Beweise gibt es nicht . Dieser Umstand ist für beide Seiten sehr unglücklich . Der betreffende Angler ist so öffendlich hingerichtet worden . Ich hätte diese Entscheidung nicht treffen mögen . Es währe besser gewesen die in der Satzung vorgegebene Vorgehensweise einzuhalten , dann wäre alles zweifelsfrei erwiesen . 
Denn man stelle sich vor der Angler hat die Fische nicht mitgebracht .
So möge sich dann jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (25. August 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

moin andreas,
das stimmt einen wirklich nachdenklich. ich möchte das thema auch am liebsten vergessen, aber man hört ja ständig wieder was über diesen fall. sogar vor gericht sollte das gehen wie ich hörte. naja nichts desto trotz sollte man das beiseite schieben und sich an den eigentlich immer sehr fairen und sportlichen veranstaltungen erfreuen.
ich hoffe das der herbst schnell kommt und es wieder in die brandung geht !
gruß agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

hat denn eigentlich einer von euch schon das DMV heft zugeschickt bekommen mit der anmeldung usw ??? 
wird ja langsam mal zeit das ganze oder ?!


----------



## Agalatze (9. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

meine güte !!! wo bleibt denn die anmeldung für die qualli.
in etwas über einem monat ist schon die qualli.
oder bin ich der einzige der das noch nicht bekommen hat ?
die würden ja sonst bestimmt probleme bekommen mit der ganzen organisation und dem geld usw...


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Agalatze,

bei mir ist sie auch noch nicht angekommen, so langsam müssen sie mal aus dem Quark kommen, sonst können wir die Anmeldung im Oktober gleich mitbringen.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (10. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

so sieht das aus !
guck die mal den thread "tunke für dorsch und platte" an.
vielleicht hast ja auch lust mitzukommen


----------



## xstsxxfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Aalglatze hallo Liegender,

in der leidlichen Geschichte um die Disqualifikation auf dem letzten Jahresgemeinschaftsfischen des DMV sind von Seiten des DMV einige Fehler gemacht worden die so nicht hätten passieren dürfen. Vor Gericht hat man sich jetzt letztlich auf einen Vergleich geeinigt. Die Disqualifikation für den Angler bleibt bestehen und die 2 jährige Sperre wird aufgehoben. Das Gericht hat es als besonders schwerwiegenden Fehler von Seiten des Ehrenrates angesehen dass er erst die Zeugen gehört hat und dann den Angler und sein Anwalt, es hätten beide Parteien zusammen gehört werden müssen. Der DMV hätte die Möglichkeit gehabt die Ehrenratssitzung zu wiederholen und alles noch mal von vorne aufzurollen oder eben oben genanntem Kompromiss zuzustimmen.

Bedauerlich ist hierbei nur wie von Seiten einiger Kieler Angelfreunde hier immer wieder gegen meine Person gewettert wird obwohl ich an der Endscheidungsfindung in keiner Weise beteilig war, ich habe nur immer fest die Auffassung vertreten das unserer Angelsport ein sauberer Sport sein muss und für alle Angler die gleichen Rechte gelten sonst laufen uns irgendwann die Mitglieder weg. 

Aber wo so etwas hinläuft sieht man an den neuesten Gerüchten die aus der Ecke verbreitet werden. Hierbei soll ich billigend in Kauf nehmen das in Niedersachsen einige Sportsfreunde mit Lockstoffen angeln. Ich habe mich im Präsidium zwar dafür eingesetzt das Verbot des Tunkens ganz zu streichen, da man es überhaupt nicht kontrollieren kann wer was benutzt, ich bin aber immer noch der Meinung das frische Würmer und guter Angelsachverstand der beste Weg zum Fisch sind. 
Um das mal ganz klar zu stellen, ich finde diese Sportsfreunde aus Niedersachsen sind dumm und für unseren Sport in hohem Masse schädlich, jeder Versuch sich einen unerlaubten Vorteil gegenüber anderen Sportsfreunden zu verschaffen muss in jedem Fall unterbunden werden. 

Wir sollten uns alle wieder auf unser Hobby konzentrieren und zusehen dass im Verband wieder ein kameradschaftliches miteinander einkehrt anstatt gegeneinander zu arbeiten.

In der Hoffnung dass nun endlich wieder Ruhe in den Verband einkehrt und wir uns zahlreich bei den DMV Brandungsangeltagen vom  22.10. - 24.10.2004 sehen 
verbleibe ich mit sportlichem Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Koschi (17. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ Ralf

Ich bleibe gerne Mitglied im HMV und DMV; ich sehe diese Institutionen als meine Lobby und die unterstütze ich weiterhin sehr gerne! Allerdings bestärken mich die Gerüchte aus Niedersachsen in meiner Entscheidung, aktiv keine Wettkämpfe mehr zu angeln. Denn ich brauche einen Brandungswettkampf nicht als einen Ort, an dem ich Bestätigung finde (ggf. durch schummeln), sondern ich will krumme Ruten haben, leckeren Dorsch oder Platte essen und mit ein paar Freunden/ Bekannten, die mich nicht hintergehen, ein gemeinsames Hobby frönen. Die Tage, an denen man ans Wasser kommt, sind als Arbeiter und Vater eh gezählt und zu wertvoll. Das, und nur das, war schon immer meine Triebfeder, ans Wasser zu gehen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Sendebewußtsein und will Niemanden etwas vermiesen, ist bloß meinen Standpunkt.

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!
Andreas Kowitz


----------



## a.bu (17. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Ralf ,
ich habe mich über das Gerichtsurteil nicht besonders gewundert . Ich glaube aber nicht das H.M . damit geholfen ist denn letztendlich sind ja die Beobachtungen der Ordner nicht in Abrede gestellt worden . Wie gesagt , wenn er es denn getan hat muß er mit mit seinem Gewissen klar kommen und Ihr das Ihr es versäumt habt schlüssige Beweise zu sichern . Ich jedenfalls habe weiterhin Spass an unseren Veranstaltungen . Was mich total annerft sind diese ewigen Verdächtigungen getürkte Meßlatten ,verbotene Lockstoffe usw..  Leider ziehen sich solche Themen wie ein roter Faden seit Jahren durch die Angelszene . Dieses kommt nicht nur aus der Kieler Ecke sondern auch aus HH , Niedersachsen und MP . Probleme haben wir ganz andere . Keiner regt sich über das schwachsinnige Verbot auf Würmer mit dem Akkuschrauber zu spülen . Keiner regt sich auf das geldgeile VDSF-Funktionäre weil es dem DAV gestattet wird Fischereischeinprüfungen abzuhalten unseren Verband versuchen im Fischereiministerium anzuschwärzen (und das mit Ergebnislisten die man sich auf zweifelhafte Art besorgt hat ) . Warum läßt man es sich gefallen  das fast alle Hafenanlagen , Sportboothäfen usw. die aus öffendlichen Geldern finanziert wurden und werden für Angler nicht mehr zugänglich sind ? Das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug der Probleme die mich interessieren und nicht dieser Neid und die Mißgunst einiger Leute . Das Thema tunken haben wir hier im Board seit einigen Tagen , ich habe absolut kein Problem damit wenn Leute auf unseren Veranstaltungen tunken , fast doch einfach einen Vorstandsbeschluß und laßt es wieder zu , was spricht dagegen wenn sich Angler einen Kopf machen und Krebse , Krabben , Muscheln usw . in einen Mixer schmeißen und meinen Sie fangen 20 Fische mehr . Ich sage es hier nochmal , die Leute die damals getunkt haben angeln auch ohne Tunke super . Ich selbst habe 1997+98 große Anfeindungen erlebt weil ich meine Haken mit Schrumpfschläuchen als Wurmstopper versehen habe , heute gibt es die Dinger so zu kaufen und keiner stört sich daran . Wenn jemand irgend wann mal das "über den Sand krabbelnde Blei "entwickelt , laßt ihn damit angeln , denn profitieren können alle davon . 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn (17. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Koschi, hallo Andreas,

so soll es auch sein, wir sind alle Meeresangler weil wir dieses Hobby mit Laib und Seele lieben, gerne gute Fische fangen und in kameradschaftlicher Runde mit Freunden zusammen sitzen und so soll es auch bleiben. 

Wir als die im DMV organisierten Meeresangler müssen zusammenhalten, der VDSV und viele sogenannte Tierschützer machen uns das Leben eh schon schwer genug. In Heiligenhafen wird ein großes Dorschfestival veranstaltet mit dem VDSF und es wird nicht als Wettangeln bezeichnet, (finde das Dorschfestival gut, es führt Interessierte Angler unserem Hobby zu) aber wenn wir Angeln durchführen versucht man uns an jeder Ecke Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu schmeißen. Dabei können wir behaupten das bei unseren Veranstaltungen nur Angler am Strand stehen die mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen vertraut sind, Mindestmaße achten und mit den Fischen waidgerecht umgehen. 

Als nächstes wird man in der Region Fehmarn, Rostocker Bucht und Kieler Bucht FFH Gebiete ausweisen und wie es dann um unser Hobby bestellt sein wird wage ich noch gar nicht zu erahnen. Niemand von uns hat etwas gegen den Naturschutz, ganz im Gegenteil, wir sollten zum Beispiel versuchen das in der Ostsee das Angeln auf Laichdorsche ganz unterbleibt und in diesen Gebieten das Angeln generell untersagen. Als sinnvoll würde ich es außerdem erachten wenn man in der Ostsee ganz gezielt gereinigte Schiffswracks einbringt und so Ruhezonen und Unterstände für Fische schafft und an diesen Punkten das Angeln untersagt, aber wer fragt uns schon….

Wir alle fangen die deutschen Meeresspeisefische für die Ergänzung unseres Speisplanes und dem Fisch ist es egal ob er den Weg in die Pfanne bei einem Wettkampf oder einem Angeln unter Freunden findet.

Noch ein Wort zu unserem Meeresangler Magazin, es sollte spätestens Montag in unseren Briefkästen sein, leider hat sich der Versand durch vielerlei Umstände dieses mal erheblich verzögert…..

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Agalatze (17. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

klasse diskussion !
mich wird auch nichts von den veranstaltungen abbringen. ich bin mit leib und seele dabei und kann es kaum noch erwarten loszulegen. ob nun mit tunken ja oder nein ist ne sache die geregelt werden muss. solange es verboten ist, darf das keiner machen. denn es soll sportlich sein und jeder die gleichen rechte haben.
ob das tunken nun wirklich etwas bringt wird unserer großer test ja zeigen. ich bin gespannt. auf jedenfall wird es wahrscheinlich stinken bis zum himmel.
ich freue mich auf jedenfall schon sehr auf unser treffen a.bu.
schade dass bisher kaum leute dabei sind.

ich habe gerade das dmv heftchen bekommen und muss sagen dass ich total zu tiefst enttäuscht bin. da wollte ich den bericht auf den ich mich seit langer zeit freue über die qualli im frühjahr lesen... und was ist drin ? ein dreizeiler !!!
das finde ich wirklich völlig daneben #d :v #q :c 
ALLE berichte dort sind schön geschrieben nur dieser nicht. letztes mal war er schon sehr mager aber nun das ???
dann erkläre ich mich lieber bereit einen bericht reinzusetzen bevor sowas nochmal passier !!!!
und die rangliste ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (30. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Agalatze, stimmt etwas ausführlichere Berichte wären schon von Vorteil und ich werde auch mal darauf hinwirken. Ein Rangliste wird nicht mehr verschickt da sie sonst gleich wieder bei irgendeiner Behörde landet. Freue mich schon auf nächste Woche
beim ProTack Angeln. Werde schon Freitag anreisen und mal ein wenig Testangeln.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

ich werde am mittwoch mein letztes training haben. mal sehen was das so bringt.
mit den berichten wäre klasse wenn du das mal ansprechen könntest.
vielen dank schonmal !!!


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Ich habe jetzt mal ne Frage die nicht so wirklich mit diesem Thema zu tun hat, aber mich brennend interessiert.

Warum werden diese Veranstaltungen meist von mittags bis zum frühen Abend durchgeführt, wenn die meisten Fische am späten Abend beissen?
Das habe ich nie wirklich verstanden.


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

also ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie an einer veranstaltung teil genommen die mittags begonnen hat ! mittags ist der treffpunkt. dann werden sie sektoren verlost, dann wird zu den sektoren hingefahren, dann die startplätze verlost ca 1 stunde vor angelbeginn und dann gehts ab an den platz. angelbeginn ist dann meistens so um 16 oder 17 uhr.
ca. 5-6 stunden lang. danach gehts wieder ins startlokal und dort ist die siegerverleihung.
oft ist es gegen ende der veranstaltung schon 2 uhr nachts !


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

OK. Dann sollte ich das nächste mal genauer lesen.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

wenn man sowas noch nicht mitgemacht hat, kann mans ja auch nicht wissen


----------



## Palerado (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Wie schon mal geschrieben.
Von der Teilnahme halten mich 400km und meine Wochenendbeziehung ab.

Ansonsten hättet Ihr harte Konkurrenz zu erwarten.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

wielange bist du denn bald auf fehmarn ?
sonst kannst ja mal irgendwann zu so einer veranstaltung kommen.
dann übernachtest du halt für eine nacht auf fehmarn.kannst am nächsten tag noch schön meerforellen und dorsche mit der spinrute ärgern und dann wieder nach hause.
bei den veranstaltungsorten gibt es auch meistens übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
würde mich freuen wenn du mal mit dabei bist irgendwann


----------



## Palerado (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Ich bin vom 20-24. Oktober auf der Insel.
Allerdings mit Kumpels, Vater und Bruder. 

Mal sehen. Wenn im Dezember auch eine Veranstaltung ist werde ich mal versuchen daran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Agalatze (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

im dezember ist glaube ich nur das eisangeln und der grossmann cup.
können ja nochmal schreiben dann. im november gibts den fehmarn cup und den kleinen schurcup ! sind beides auch sehr gute veranstaltungen mit schönen sachpreisen


----------



## Marcel1409 (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Moinsen,

endlich gehts los am Freitag |laola: ... Wer ist den nun alles dabei? Falls jemand noch Sachen vom DMV haben möchte, ich bin schon etwas früher da! Es gibt jetzt neue schwarze Polo-Shirts und schwarze Caps vom DMV? Sehen super aus #6 !!!

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## Agalatze (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

erstmal gehts zu KARL !!!
hehe das wird wieder so geil wenn wir den wattwurmweitwurf und das wattwurmrennen starten 
habe schon wieder ein hummel-jagd-geschwader im popo !!!


----------



## Benni (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo an alle,
ich halte daß fasst nicht mehr aus. Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind.
Wie es schon mal treffend erwähnt wurde, Angel und Fischgeil :q :q .
Freitag geht es zu sechst ( fünf noch Nichtboardis) nach Fehmarn und zwar bis Sonntag. 
Es würde mich auch mal unheimlich reizen an einem Wettbewerb mit zu mischen,Ihr macht einen ja auch richtig heiß hier.
Es währe schön wenn mich mal einer von euch auf eine Veranstaltung "mitschleppt." Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr noch.

Nun möchte ich mich noch bei alle bedanken,die mir Infos über Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und Bootscharter weitergegeben haben.#6 #6 

Würde mich freuen, den einen od. anderen auf Fehmarn zu treffen und persöhnlich kennen zu lernen.
So ,nun noch ein bischen arbeiten, dann noch einkaufen,( diverse KLEINIGKEITEN) die man vielleicht noch zum Angeln gebrauchen kann,und dann ist es auch schon fasst Freitag mittag,und mein erster Schwager,sein Bruder und ein Freund trudeln aus dem Siegerland bei uns ein und dann geht es mit meinem zweiten Schwager,meinem Nachbarn und mir endlich looooos.

UUUnnnnd Tschüß


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Gute Reise und viel Spaß  #h auf der Insel benni.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ benni
kannst ja mal schreiben wann du lust und zeit hast bei sowas mitzukommen.
wir sind auf fast jeder veranstaltung anzutreffen. dann kommst du mit zwei weiteren kollegen und bildest gleich ein team.

ich werde jetzt mal den rest für das wochenende vorbereiten und dann gehts morgen los. juhu '!!!!


----------



## Benni (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Habe bis gerade gebastelt,gegrübelt,geträumt und gepackt.(bin noch nicht fertig)
Und nun werde ich versuchen noch ein bissel zu schlafen.

Agalatze,da schnacken wir auf jeden fall noch mal drüber.


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Oh oh  |scardie: ...

Hoffentlich fliegen wir heute und morgen nicht weg! Ist ja ordentlich wind angesagt. 6 - in Böhen 7-8...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Koschi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Und, was ging?


----------



## Benni (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo Koschi,
siehe " wer war auf Fehmarn ".
Über die DMV kann ich allerdings nichts sagen , habe selber niemanden getroffen.


----------



## Agalatze (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

@ koschi
also zum berichten gibt es bei mir nicht viel. will mich hier auf keine ausreden stützen oder sonstwas, aber die bedingungen an den stränden wo ich stand waren wirklich zum kotzen !!!
am ersten tag stand ich in gahlendorf. ergebnis- 11 abrisse, 1 maßigen dorsch. über die hälfte haben nichts gefangen. 
zweiter tag stand ich in presen. ziemlich in der mitte. und genau da wurde auch schlecht gefangen. links zur spitze hoch, da wurde wesentlich besser gefangen. hatte zum schluß 3 maßige dorsche. nur einen mehr und ich wäre 6. im sektor gewesen. oder sagen wirs mal so. nur einen fisch von den 3 der 50 cm gewesen wäre.
aber so ist angeln nunmal. man kann nicht alles haben. ich hoffe dass ich bei der deutschen meisterschaft mehr glück habe !

einen dicken glückwunsch nochmal an unseren a.bu ! er hat am zweiten tag den gesamt "ersten" gemacht !


----------



## Palerado (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

An welchem Strand stand er denn am 2. Tag?


----------



## xstsxxfxn (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: DMV Qualli im Oktober*

Hallo an alle kann Agalatze nur zustimmen der Wind war grottenschlecht mit der Richtung Süd/Südwest und so für die meisten von uns war das ein Wochenende mit wenigen Fischen und viel Materialverlust aber die Stimmung war gut und das Angel hat auch Spass gemacht. Der zweite positive Effekt ist, dass man immer alte Bekannte trifft um eine Runde zu klönnen.  Einige von uns sehen sich ja am 6 November auf dem Fehmarncup und dann natürlich auf dem Jahresvergleichsangeln des DMV am 26. und 27. November auf Fehmarn. Hoffenlich sieht es dann auch etwas besser mit dem Fisch aus.

Werde mich jetzt zur DAv Hauptversammlung nach Berlin aufmachen
Schönes Wochenende
Gruß
Ralf


----------

